# Happy Birthday



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday NobleEagle 

















Have a great day Paul

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday NobleEagle! 









Hope you have a truely wonderful, fabulous, fun filled, marvelous, magnificent, fantastic, terrific day!

Dawn


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hope you have a Great Day!!

Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Have a very Noble Birthday!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday








Enjoy your day









Thor


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Hope it's a really great day for you.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*HIP HIP HOORAY
IT'S NOBLE'S BIRTHDAY!!!*


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Happy Birthday, NobleEagle!*








Have a great one today!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Happy birthday !!!!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday NobleEagle!

willie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope you have a GREAT B-Day....


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks to all for the Birthday wishes. I just got back in from our 4 day trip to Vegas and I have to say it was great. The trip out there was a lot of fun, even though it cost a lot of money (lost in the casinos). The trip to Red Rock Canyon was awesome and reminded me of why I loved driving OTR out west (I envy the sights you westerners get to see every day). I am happy to say I am back in Florida safely though. And oh, by the way. My last $20 played in a .25 cent machine, hit the big one and I doubled my money that I took on the trip! What a way to end a trip and celibrate my 39th B-Day! Thanks again to all and Happy New Year!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow! You were one of the lucky ones!








Glad to hear you had a great time and welcome home,
Dawn


----------

